# 01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 013 - Check DTC Memory Causing No Heat



## gtimini (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a 05 of 2006 Jetta Tdi that currently has no heat. The car is stock with no modifications. The manual climate controls do not seem to be operating. Also the heated seats are currently not working and there is now power to either DC power supplies. Did a scan and it is showing a 01317 code. Did a search in the forums for that code and found nothing that correlated to my problem. I checked all of my fuses and found no faults there. Had an extra switch kicking around so gave it a try but still nothing (didn't figure it would knowing several other systems seem to be without power). I've been trying to figure out which fuse should run this circuit but have not had much luck finding an accurate fuse map for this car. 

Any help would be appreciated! 


Saturday,16,November,2013,12:52:29:22859
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: 3VWRT31K86M831720 License Plate: 
Mileage: 229730km-142747mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 7D

VIN: 3VWRT31K86M831720 Mileage: 229730km/142747miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-016-BEW.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AB HW: 028 101 223 8
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000SG 7550 
Revision: --H03--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3776006
Coding: 0050071
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 63CE1BA5A20CF306E91-8036

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3F86F7D56E24F7E6AD9-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 DQ
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 76E852F1019E76AEBEF-8023

1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 D HW: 3C0 937 049 D
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000000320633
Coding: 10018E234004150000140000001400000008730B5C
Shop #: WSC 01525 999 59192
VCID: 2A50B68185A6624EEA7-807F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 01525 

5 Faults Found:
00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 226543 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.95 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 50
Mileage: 226543 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.35 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON

00156 - Control Circuit for Windshield Washer Pump 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 15
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 229471 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.45 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 228002 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.40 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02401 - Terminal 75x 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 15
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 229471 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.45 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 3D AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD05FG1X 
Coding: 0013124
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 397299CD7000D9D693D-806C

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME0D1272141

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME104E6875H

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HSME09531400W

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HSME0952486BD

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 63727SME097726281

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63827SME0965000F$

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AH HW: 1K0 953 549 AH
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0000021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78F45CC90B8A00DEAC3-802D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 853 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 4312 
Coding: 0023303
Shop #: WSC 91525 999 55627
VCID: 2B5EB3858A5C7B46111-807E

1 Fault Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 28001063140979
Coding: 3D3F0B40071002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A50B68185A6624EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K0 920 853 D
Component: IMMO 3HL 4312 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5EB3858A5C7B46111-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 366892F1411E36AE7EF-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 336EABE5526C2386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 137803281B09058F880F048051A0
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 74EC68F917E264BE80B-8021

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 37769FF54614CFA6659-8062

1 Fault Found:
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 A HW: 1K0 035 161 A
Component: Radio DE2 012 0015 
Revision: 00012000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7F6137627
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 1D3A6D5DC4E885F69F5-8048

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3162A1EDA87011962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3260AEE1AD762A8E527-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D5ABD9DB44875760F5-8078

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------

